# Need Help With Tranxene



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is there any reason you can't go back to the drug combination that was working for you?


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

...


----------

